# Paph. ((Jollix x Lovely land) x helenae) 'Leprechaun' HCC



## rdlsreno (Dec 6, 2010)

My plant Paph. ((Jollix x Lovely Land) 'Show time' x helenae 'In-Charm') 'Leprechaun' HCC got awarded 78 pts. I has very nice shape and excellent size for a Paph. helenae cross.

Ramon

Paph. ((Jollix x Lovely Land) x helenae) 'Leprechaun' HCC


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 6, 2010)

Congratulations Ramon!!!!

What size is the bloom, plant?? Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 6, 2010)

Congrats Ramon!


----------



## emydura (Dec 6, 2010)

Congratulations Ramon. Well deserved.

David


----------



## fibre (Dec 6, 2010)

Congratulations, Ramon! It is really a very good shape for a helenae cross!


----------



## Shiva (Dec 6, 2010)

Very good shape and color well worth an HCC.


----------



## paphreek (Dec 6, 2010)

Congratulations, Ramon. The shape is wonderful on this one. :clap:

What do you mean when you say excellent size for a helenae cross? Does that mean larger than expected? Just curious.


----------



## Ernie (Dec 6, 2010)

Nice!!!


P.S. Provisional until named.


----------



## Darin (Dec 6, 2010)

Great looking flower!!!


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 6, 2010)

Wow!!!

Congatulations! I suppose it is a compact plant.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 6, 2010)

Congrats on the award. Are you going to the next WOC?


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 6, 2010)

:clap::clap: Congrats! A beaute! :drool::drool::drool:


----------



## rdlsreno (Dec 6, 2010)

paphreek said:


> Congratulations, Ramon. The shape is wonderful on this one. :clap:
> 
> What do you mean when you say excellent size for a helenae cross? Does that mean larger than expected? Just curious.



The NS is 9.1 cm and DSW is 7 cm.

Ramon


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 6, 2010)

Congratulations, Ramon. That's a beautiful hybrid.


----------



## rdlsreno (Dec 6, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Congrats on the award. Are you going to the next WOC?



No. Sorry.

Ramon


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 6, 2010)

Love it!


----------



## tim (Dec 7, 2010)

ramon - plant pic plz


----------



## chrismende (Dec 7, 2010)

Very nice, Ramon.


----------



## Brian Monk (Dec 7, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## orchidmaven (Dec 8, 2010)

Cheers Ramon, just beautiful!

Theresa


----------



## rdlsreno (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks Guys.


Ramon


----------



## rdlsreno (Dec 10, 2010)

tim said:


> ramon - plant pic plz



Here is the plant picture as requested. Sorry it took so long to post.

Ramon

Paph. ((Jollix x Lovely Land) x helenae) 'Leprechaun' HCC


----------



## tim (Dec 10, 2010)

oh man that's great...wow. Can you save me a pollen? I have a great mini complex to put this on...


----------



## rdlsreno (Dec 10, 2010)

tim said:


> oh man that's great...wow. Can you save me a pollen? I have a great mini complex to put this on...



Sure Tim.

Ramon


----------



## swamprad (Dec 10, 2010)

Congrats, Ramon. Beautiful flower and beautiful plant also!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 10, 2010)

Picture perfect!


----------



## chrismende (Dec 15, 2010)

Wonderful flower, wonderful plant!


----------

